# Happy BirthDay to lil J



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

yes, my youngest today, named after me is 3 today!
He is already being trained....mauhhhh....lol
He calls the hearse...."my car"....lil brat......
Anyways it's his birthday today, im so proud of him. We have spent many hours here together looking at pics here with him on my lap, so welcome a future member here, well in a few years....and help celabrate his Birthday!!!!!!
Daddy Loves ya little J !


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Shew! I was thinking that...well, little J was...never mind!!!

Happy birthday Little J!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, he thank you!
ill find a pic of this little monster!
here he is a few months ago...speggtie monster......my hat daddy...lol


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

he's...he's....cute?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It appears that he got his good looks from his mother! lol


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It appears that he got his good looks from his mother! lol


yes,the looks come from her..........
Think I need to go thank mommy now!....lol
This terd is my pride and joy!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday little J


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! what a party...lots of cake and sweets and juice and milk....YUK!
thanks for welcoming my buddy guys!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lil J!!!! I hope you bought him something he wanted


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Happy b day little j


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Belated B Day to lil J.


Hope it was good for him.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear lil J!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what a cutey.. happy Birthday lil J


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cutey Pie!!!

I hop daddy bought you something that he won't take back and hack into a prop next week!!!!

Hope you have a GREAT BIRTHDAY!!


----------

